# New additions -- Emerald Tree Boa and Sandfire Bearded Dragon



## astraldisaster (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so excited to finally have these two in my collection, I simply have to show them off. 

Baby Sandfire Beardie:

























As yet unnamed, because a) I don't know its sex, and b) I generally take my time thinking of good names. I've only had this little one for a week and a half. (S)he is about to shed, and I absolutely can't wait to see the colors that lie beneath.


Next -- meet Abraxas, 4-year-old Emerald Tree Boa (my first tree snake). He's a beauty _and_ a gentleman...a bit nervous, but hasn't shown the slightest sign of aggression thus far.


----------



## Mara (Sep 8, 2011)

*jealous*

Cute li'l beardie and a beautiful emerald!


----------



## OphidianDelight (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful ETB!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Sep 10, 2011)

That is a gorgeous ETB, I am very envious 

-Sean


----------



## cnapple (Sep 11, 2011)

Super cute beardie, and gorgeous emerald... always been a fantasy snake of mine. Cool tattoo too.


----------



## Tofuman (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the Tree Boa. I wanna get one someday.


----------



## astraldisaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

My beardie finally finished its shed:





































Turning into quite the little fatty! I don't even think I'm close to overfeeding, either.

Just caught Abraxas resting in an odd position...













Looks a bit derpy, actually! hehe.


----------

